# 1989 chevy 2500



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

So as some of you know i sold my 1500 in march to upgrade. i couldnt find really anything i really wanted. so i decided to rebuild another obs chevy to how i wanted. i bought the truck for 850 needing alittle work but i spun it and ended up doing alot of work:crying: its worth it in the end, it has a new motor, trans front tires and some other things. i decided to paint it and dress it up to plow in style a little bit. hope you guys enjoy i will post more pictures as it comes along hopefully all the body work will be done this week and the bed will be painted. the windows are getting tinted tomarrow morning 20% all the way around and i also have clerence lights for it im going to install.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

more, i also did new front fenders on it aswellThumbs Up


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

and some more, i have been doing small stuff while waiting for the paint to cure and been wiring alot of my little stuff to get the bs out of the way


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

im also going to bed line the lower half of the truck and around the wheel wells next week. I just went to the jefferson county swap meet in wisconsin and got the bed for it thats why its a different color. its rust free gerogia bed. its going to be a good truck im just in the process of finishing it. its been a fun project to end the summer with. like i said i will upload more photos as i make progress this week and next.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

oh yea i also forgot it had the 4 lamp style headlights on it when i got it witch i hated, so i bought the new comp ones and its got 8k 55 watt hids in the truck now. they are brighter than all get out. enjoy for now i will post pics up of the bed later tonight after i get done fixing a couple small dents and get it ready for primer tomarrow night and paint thursday.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

That looks great! I absolutely LOVE those OBS chevys! Does it have a 350 or a 454?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Looks great so far. I've done a few OBS chevy trucks like that, enjoyed each one.
Not to bad to work on over-all.
Keep us updated!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

its got a 350 with turbo 400 tranny. it also has factory 373 limited slip diffs. i drove it home 2 1/2 hours one way so its a real strong runner so far.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks good. Let me know if you have a spare BOSS plow mount laying around for my 98 GMC.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking good! keep it up!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

dieseld;1314075 said:


> Looks good. Let me know if you have a spare BOSS plow mount laying around for my 98 GMC.


thanks bud, i dont have any mounts laying around. however if i were to come across anything ill give you shout with a link if possible!


Holland;1314081 said:


> Looking good! keep it up!


thanks, once the beds painted and back of this weekend its going to be down hill from there im hoping.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dieseld;1314075 said:


> Looks good. Let me know if you have a spare BOSS plow mount laying around for my 98 GMC.


You know... There's some days I really envy you. 

Truck's looking good, should come together nicely. Are the 8,000k Hid's pretty blue in color?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't forget to add a set of OE fender flares. Just won't look right with out them.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. I loved my 1989 Chevy 2500 and it was the same color as yours was. It will be a great plow truck for you.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

there ya go mark, they look more blue than they really are. the lights them selfs project really far in the oe lens and i love not having to worry if im ever going to use my brights cause they are dimmer then my low beams. i also have hids in my plow but the are just 5k 55 watts, they are really white vs my truck lights.

the second pic is more or less how they look the first one is a fed up angle and makes them look really blue!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

i know what you mean, im actually rebuilding an 89 myself! but its a 1500. At my friends body shop now, hopefully get started on it next week!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

CAT 245ME;1314111 said:


> Don't forget to add a set of OE fender flares. Just won't look right with out them.


i really like the flares aswell, but the hillrod that owned it before me decided he was going to take the 600 in gm flares off and throw them out. so instead of throwing flares back on it im going to get the hd mirrors to make up for it!


mercer_me;1314117 said:


> Nice truck. I loved my 1989 Chevy 2500 and it was the same color as yours was. It will be a great plow truck for you.


yea, im looking forward to the longer wheel base. i plow about 5 miles of roads and endless amounts of driveways in a condo complex we plow and the single cab 6ft box 1500 just wasnt working well for that cause i was just getting pushed all over cause it was to short!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Holland;1314223 said:


> i know what you mean, im actually rebuilding an 89 myself! but its a 1500. At my friends body shop now, hopefully get started on it next week!


if it wasnt so cool and it didnt take me 3 weeks to find a rust free box it would have been done. throw up a couple pics when you get it on the way id like to see it. i have never owned anything that was obs chevy its just a beast of a truck and thay take a ass kicking. Piece of advise is just take your time and dont take short cuts in body work cause it never pays off unless you flipping the truck, i have seen nice looking trucks then after the first winter it looks like all the rust they fixed they just sanded down and painted over.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

got the windows tinted today 20% all the way around. i will get better pictures tonight. im going to finish sanding the bed tonight and get it all painted tomarrow. im also painting the wheels black tonight so more pictures will fallow tonight!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

nice job are you tracking all your hours and cost, just curious


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

not so much the hours, but i am tracking the cost so far and after its all said and done ill let you guys know what i have into it. i dont have all that much into the body cause i get a decent discount on parts and supplys through a buddy so this one isnt killing the bank all that bad.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I guess I missed this somehow. I love black. Looks really good so far. Did you get the bed done yet?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks good, any new pics?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

well i got her most of the way done, im going to give it a once over with the buffer today and get the rest of the ****** tracks out of it and hopefuly get her registered soon so i can start driving it alittle before winter comes! 



im having troubles uploading pictures so i will post back ;ater with pictures and ill even mount the plow in some for a little eye candy!Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks awesome, I would've went with the newer style Chevy Grill though, I really like those.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

seems like the other photos i have at the moment are to big so im going to take some more tomarrow and some with the plow on for your guys. i cant keep any one waiting to long here.

the problem with the newer grill's assuming your talking about the 96 and new is gm used different core supports and mounting points on them so only 2 bolts will line up. the grill on the truck is pretty shot anyways so its going to get replaced soon.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

nice job looks good


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

needs alittle more works its dusty right now, but ill get some more tomarrow for you guys for sure.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The older grills are fine. Get yourself a plain one without chrome and color match it. It will look just as good as the newer grills.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

im going to keep the same style but just get a new one someone just recomended a newer style grill. i personally like the grill thats on it, its just all cracked at the top and the chrome is flaking!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

the new boss 92;1321420 said:


> im going to keep the same style but just get a new one someone just recomended a newer style grill. i personally like the grill thats on it, its just all cracked at the top and the chrome is flaking!


I know. I was backing you up on keeping the older style grill 

On my 88 that I had I peeled a buch of chrome off it and painted it to match the truck. I think it looked good. I personally like the quad lights on the 88-89 trucks. I believe I have a pic of it if you don't mind me posting it in your thread?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

well, if anything that explains why the new style grill is so loose on the 95 at work.....


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

mossman381;1321425 said:


> I know. I was backing you up on keeping the older style grill
> 
> On my 88 that I had I peeled a buch of chrome off it and painted it to match the truck. I think it looked good. I personally like the quad lights on the 88-89 trucks. I believe I have a pic of it if you don't mind me posting it in your thread?


go ahead and post, i dont mind if your sharing ideas. just dont like people posting to post!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

hope you added the uv protection to that liner.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't like posting pics in other peoples threads. I think it is rude. Thats why I asked.

This is a pic of my old 88 that I had. I know it is white, but you get the idea of color matching the grill. Would look even better with a black truck.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that looks good, im just a little worried that there is going to be to much black. dont get me wrong i love black but not over kill on the black. thats why im keeping the chrome buity rims and caps on the rims, front bumper, and i got dimond plate covers for the top of the bed aswell. pluse when i find a tailgate its going to have the aluminum chevy emblem on it! the mirrors are getting replaced with the teliscoping towing mirrors off a new truck aswell.


your 88 looks good though.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

PabstBlueRibbon;1321586 said:


> hope you added the uv protection to that liner.


i couldnt find it, but i didnt look verry hard. i have the power of tire shine!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing this around town. Nice work


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

the new boss 92;1321734 said:


> that looks good, im just a little worried that there is going to be to much black. dont get me wrong i love black but not over kill on the black. thats why im keeping the chrome buity rims and caps on the rims, front bumper, and i got dimond plate covers for the top of the bed aswell. pluse when i find a tailgate its going to have the aluminum chevy emblem on it! the mirrors are getting replaced with the teliscoping towing mirrors off a new truck aswell.


No problem. I guess I like black more than others  I probably should have kept the 88, but I didn't. Looking foward to the pics with the plow on.


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

about the newer grille i was able to get the 96 and up on both my 88 and 89


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

mossman381;1321688 said:


> I don't like posting pics in other peoples threads. I think it is rude. Thats why I asked.
> 
> This is a pic of my old 88 that I had. I know it is white, but you get the idea of color matching the grill. Would look even better with a black truck.


not to thread hijack, but reminds my of my '88 I had when I was 16. I sure miss that truck!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

affekonig;1321766 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this around town. Nice work


i havent been upin your neck of the woods in a while, im sure you will see it around phinox during the winter. we normally meet up there or around the corner when we go shooting.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice work on that truck!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm in Lisle now right at 355 and maple, but I have a feeling I'll see it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea im always floating around wheaton and carol stream, sometimes naperville and warrenville to. i normally dont wonder to far from home.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin good, I didn't realize they used a different core support. Either way, a nicely restored old truck is better than a new truck (IMO- hence what I'm doing with my 99)


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

figured i would do alitte update sence i did a few things to the truck sence the last photos. first i got a couple snow porn pictures, wish i got more but the season sucked so i got these.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

next i got a new grill the other one was all busted up and i didnt like the chrome. i scored a really nice and clean one that was crack free and panted it black. I also got rid of the dmi, just didnt have a use for the solid of a bumper, painted that black to. yesterday i was searching craigslist and came across a black set of hd hoss rims with 285 tires that were 60% for 400 bucks and couldn't pass them up so i bought them and bolted them up to.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet looking truck!!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

last but not least i installed duel 800 cca batterys, and upgraded the charging system a bit. the evap canister i ended up just mounting to the side of the battery tray and using the original hardwear and mouting location to hold the battery tray bracket(i built) in place. i aslo got bored one day and painted the air cleaner cause it was uglyThumbs Up


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

next on my list of things to do will be a 2in cowl hood, i have to respray the truck because it got keyed in a parking lot real bad, and the clear coat split on the cab. i wanna also get the amber led strip that go under the driver and passenger doors to. thats it for now but im sure ill get another bug up my azz to do more stuff later.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The new wheels look good.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks, for 400 with decent tires on them I couldn't pass them up. And they were only **** 15 minuets from me.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice work on the truck!


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks great I need to start doing some upgrades to my truck


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck and plow look great. How do you like it. I loved my 1989 Chevy 2500.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Truck looks real good! Im in the middle of a possible deal on a 95 silverado. As my truck is starting to have transmission problems and frame rot issues. Sucks...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

DieselSlug;1478616 said:


> Truck looks real good! Im in the middle of a possible deal on a 95 silverado. As my truck is starting to have transmission problems and frame rot issues. Sucks...


Joys of living in New York.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Stik208;1478617 said:


> Joys of living in New York.


Yeah its awful. My truck is pass the point of no return. I rebuilt the engine about 3 years ago, so the truck im interested in has a cracked block. So the plan is to swap the engine and upgraded parts to the possible aquisition'ed 95.


----------

